# Joining In



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

I'd like to join in. I've been trying to lose weight for a LONG time, off and on. I'm not extremely overweight; I'm 5'2" and 140 by my bathroom scale, which is a little friendly.  A doctor's scale would probably be 5# higher, but it doesn't really matter, it's all relative and loss is loss. I'd like to get down to 100#, but realistically, 120 will do nicely.

My biggest problem is denial! I'll drink diet soda, but I still have a hard time admitting I need low-fat stuff in the grocery, making a meal, or at restaurants because I'm not "really fat". I love to eat good food and hate to stop before I'm really full.

I quit smoking 2.5 years ago and I blamed a lot of my extra weight on that, though truthfully I only gained maybe 5# from it. Still, I used it as an excuse. "Well, at least I don't smoke anymore."

For me, it's a big health issue. I've got high blood pressure and I know that if I lost 20# it'd probably go down. Plus I want to set a good example for my daughter. She's rail thin now, but so was I at her age. I don't want her to think "gotta be skinny at all costs", I want her to think "gotta be healthy"! I've told her not to worry about weight, just to concern herself with getting exercise and eating a lot of different, healthy foods. 

And that's my own issue. I like lots of healthy foods, but I also like a lot of unhealthy stuff too. And I HATE, hate hate hate to exercise. Did I mention I hate exercise? LOL!

Okay, I've made my confession...now I'll have to try harder!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Welcome!!!!!


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

even though you hate to exercise, it is essential to your health. walking alone dropped my cholesterol significantly in one month. my blood pressure has never been a problem, but it dropped a little, too, in that month. water aerobics is great exercise-without really sweating. 

welcome and jump right in.


----------

